
Swift Finally Matches Objective-C in One Major Way - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2019/06/05/swift-5-wwdc-2019-apple-objective-c/
======
gpapilion
ABI stability is that way.

The article is clickbait, and has no real content.

